# [SOLVED] udisks-daemon, dbus processes and high CPU load.

## cibonato

Hi there... I have a problem with my system. Since some time ago (2 or 3 months, I don't remember exactly) it started working unstably. I talking about the mix Gnome + Compiz + HAL.

So, for example... when I start the X session I get the wallpaper and nothing else. No gnome-panel, no nautilus, no nothing. I check the system with top and the output is:

```

top - 19:57:14 up 8 min,  2 users,  load average: 3.49, 1.47, 0.57

Tasks: 157 total,   3 running, 154 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 54.2%us,  8.8%sy,  0.0%ni, 36.2%id,  0.6%wa,  0.2%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   2007196k total,  1277184k used,   730012k free,   438200k buffers

Swap:   987956k total,        0k used,   987956k free,   240296k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                   

 9140 root      20   0  5208 2900 2336 S   29  0.1   0:21.21 udisks-daemon                                                             

 3826 messageb  20   0  2728 1260  748 R   22  0.1   0:16.45 dbus-daemon                                                               

 9101 cibonato  20   0  3220 1620  660 S    7  0.1   0:04.83 dbus-daemon   
```

Of course it is just the firsts lines. The interesting is that I have 2 dbus processes running (one as root and the other with my own user), and also there's the udisks-daemon process running and all of them consuming a lot of CPU. You can see that the system has been running for just 8 minutes. 

Well, what I do when it happens is go the console and kill gnome-panel and nautilus, and then I get all the desktop features OK (icons, bars, Compiz effects, etc, etc). 

I've done some tests and they were set -hal in USE variable and also set hal at USE variable. Either ways I had the same problems. Why did I try it? Because if hald is not running, so I don't have this problems.

I realize that it seems quite strange and is the first time I'm facing this kind of problem with Gentoo. This system has been running for 2 year with no mayor problems.

Suggestions?

----------

## krinn

dig there:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6472936.html#6472936

----------

## cibonato

 *krinn wrote:*   

> dig there:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6472936.html#6472936

 

I can't believe it's related with locale, but OK. That's the way things are.

I followed the suggestion to emerge gfvs without gdu support and everything is working. I've also changing the locale to UTF-8 but it's not working properly. Anyway, it's another issue and this one I'll mark as SOLVED.

Thank you.

----------

